# Skull's loose



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im currently doing my first euro mount, little 8 pointer i shot with my bow. Im done with the maceration process. All the meat's gone, it's nice and clean. Im now moving on to the degreasing stage. When i was washing out the brain and cleaning the remaining little tid bits of meat off i noticed that the skull is really loose at all the expantion points. Loose enough that at first i thought that the antlers where seperating from the skull. is this a normal conditon when you use this process? Will it tighten back up after it dries out?


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

Beuller beuller.......


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

just whiten it and the sealer coat will hold it together. or you can use glue after you whiten it but use a glue that doesnt leave a white film. dont use krazy glue or super glue unless its a type that doesnt leave a film.


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

What kind of sealer should i use?


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

No body else has experianced this? Im kinda scared to try to whiten it, im a scared its' goin to fall apart.


----------



## djohns13 (Aug 25, 2006)

I had this issue when I first took the skull out of the peroxide. I wasn't sure it would hold together but after drying for a few days, it all tightened back up just fine.


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

djohns13 said:


> I had this issue when I first took the skull out of the peroxide. I wasn't sure it would hold together but after drying for a few days, it all tightened back up just fine.


Your right it tightned back up, thanks for the help


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I've heard that some DIY people, to finish it will use a mix of 50/50 Water and elmers school glue and paint it on. A few coats then dry, never done it myself.


----------

